# Does Anybody



## pops6927 (Aug 25, 2020)

have a recipe for real Spanish Rice?


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 25, 2020)

I made some a while back that we thought was excellent





						Grilled Pollo Tapatio With Refried Beans & Salsa Rice
					

Morning fellas and non fellas. Was in the mood for Mexican food yesterday. We aren't eating out still. Wanted something different than tacos or fajitas so landed on these.  Started the day off making up a batch of @tx smoker salsa. Not many pics but he has a great thread on it  Roma's and purple...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Salsa Rice Ingredients


1 cup long grain rice
2 cups water
1/2 cup salsa
2 teaspoons chicken base
1 Tablespoon olive oil
Salt and black pepper to taste
Salsa Rice Directions


Place a boiler pot over medium heat. Add olive oil and rice and sauté rice for 3-4 minutes until golden brown and fragrant
Add salsa, water, and chicken base. Stir to combine and bring to a slight boil.
Reduce heat to low and cover pot for 18-20 minutes.
Season drive with salt and pepper and fluff with fork. Keep warm until ready to serve.


----------



## BourbonBladesBarbecue (Aug 25, 2020)

pops6927 said:


> have a recipe for real Spanish Rice?



There are so many versions of this.  However, the common element among them is the achiote seed.  You can get them whole or ground.  If you get them whole, simmer a pack of them on low heat in about a half cup of olive oil.  After about 5-10 min of simmer, the oil will turn cherry red.  Remove from fire and add about a tablespoon of the oil to your pot just as you're adding the rice.  That cherry red oil gives the rice its yellow color during the cook.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 25, 2020)

Here are a few I learned while living with one of my best friends and his family, a Mexican family.

The first is Arroz Mexicana, it is the classic Mexican/Dpanish rice.
The rest are as homemade authentic as it gets too. 
Arroz Mexicana aka Mexican Rice
Arroz Negro / Black Rice
Confetti Rice / Green Rice / Garden Rice


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 25, 2020)

Hmmm, I need to get my Cilantro Lime rice posted up too.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 25, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> The first is Arozz Mexicana, it is the clinic classic Mexican/Dpanish rice.



This stuff is top notch I would highly recommend!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 25, 2020)

I've been a cigarette smoker since '78. With my taste buds being basically shot. I learned long ago that it doesn't pay to put much to put effort into sides and concentrate on the main course. I go the Rice-a-Roni route for rice. Sorry not much help.  

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 25, 2020)

Re do .


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 25, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> The first is Arozz Mexicana, it is the classic Mexican/Dpanish rice.





SmokinVOLfan said:


> This stuff is top notch I would highly recommend!


I agree . Make it all the time . Some of the best I've had , and made .


----------



## wild west (Aug 25, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> This stuff is top notch I would highly recommend!


Yup .....real good


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 25, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Hmmm, I need to get my Cilantro Lime rice posted up too.


What ya waiting on!!!! Lol! Yes please post this up! Cilantro lime rice can go with sooo many things. Love it!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 25, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> What ya waiting on!!!! Lol! Yes please post this up! Cilantro lime rice can go with sooo many things. Love it!







__





						Mexican Rice Dishes, Cilantro Lime Rice / Confetti Rice / Garden Style Rice
					

Arroz Verde/ Cilantro Lime Rice 1lb=2c uncooked rice 2c chicken stock 1c Salsa verde 1c chopped onion,diced 2c  green bell pepper, diced 1/2 - 3/4c cilantro, chopped 1T garlic, minced Zest of 1 lime 1/2c oil, bacon grease is my favorite for added flavor 2t Salt, 1t Mexican oregano, crushed, 1/2t...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------

